# الحمد لله و الشكر - اجتزت امتحان ال pmp اليوم



## سمير باهبري (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله و الشكر - اجتزت امتحان ال PMP اليوم

اشكر الجميع على ايجاد النقاش الفعال و المثمر و الذي ساعدني بعد توفيق الله في اجتياز الامتحان.

عندي لكم مفاجأه حلوه :

1- انا لم اقرأ كتا ريتا و لا اعرف عنه
2- لم اقرأ بتمعن كتاب ال pmbok 4- ولكن قرأت الاماكن اللي حسيت اني ماني ملم بها

دخلت على الامتحان و رصيدي هو الخبرة العملية ومعلومات تكميليه من pmbok و حاجتين ساهديها للجميع (مفاجأه).

الان بروح انام و اقوم للفطور و الصلاة و القيام ان شاء الله

لي عودة و شرح كامل عن تحضيري للاختبار والذي استمر لمدة شهر ( اسبوعيم مكثف و اسبوعين خفيف).

اخوكم سمير باهبري​


----------



## محمد مطر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك لك النجاح أخي الكريم، وعقبال عند العايزين إن شاء الله...


----------



## mustafasas (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## وليد1987 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك لك النجاح الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## تقى الله (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*مبرررروووووك*

مبرووووووك ياغالى وعقبالى


----------



## سمير باهبري (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اكمالا لما سبق و ذكرته: سأسرد لكم طريقة التحضير التي اتبعتها.

بدأت من قبل شهر واحد فقط. طبعا بدأت بتصفح الPMBOK و ما عملت انني دونت الابواب الغير ملم بها او عندي شك في فهمها و حطيت خطة لقرأة الكتاب منها.

اشتريت ب 99 دولار من الانترنت حلقة تعليم فيديو من المهندس السويسري Mr. Cornelius Fichtner 

من موقع 

http://www.project-management-prepcast.com/

الحق يقال السيد فيشنر كان في عروض الفيديو اكثر من رائع و ما احتجت الى ان اذهب ل ريتا و لا غيره من الكتب لان ما عندي وقت و لست بحاجه بسبب وجود كورس الاستاذ فيشنر. 


حلقات الفيديو طويله جدا و لكنها ممتعة جدا و يبلغ مدتها اكثر من 48 ساعه في 100 حلقة بريزنتاشن.

و كنت كل ما اخلص موضوع اروح اعمل اختبار بإستخدام RITA Simulator و اشوف مدى استيعابي للدرس. و لله الحمد كانت اكثرها ايجابيه. وما يميز شرح السيد فيشنر هو الوضوح و ربط المعلومات مع بعضها بطريقها تجعلك تفهم المعلومة و لا تحتاج ابدا للحفظ.

و قبل الاختبار بإسبوع اشتريت من الانترنت 1500 سؤال و تمرنت على 400 فقط (كسلان). 

و يوم الاختبار اخذت معاي مسواك و رحت القاعة و اختبرت. و ساعدني المسواك على عدم الاحساس بالوقت  لانني كنت اجاوب و استخدم المسواك للتفكير  و هي طريقة نبهني عليها احد الاخوة لقتل الاحساس بالخمول و التعب بعد مضي ساعتين. و مرت ال 4 ساعات وما حسيت فيها. و نصيحه حط عينك على الساعه و لكن لا تقلق نفسك في اول 45 دقيقة اذا كنت متأخر. 

و هناك ملاحظه ساعدتني كثيرا على فهم السؤال مع انها كانت تعمل لي بعض اللخبطة ولكنها ساعدتني. وهي انني طلبت اللغة العربية كمساعد. و الحمدلله كان اختياري في محله لان بعض الكلمات و الجمل موضوعه بطريقه طويله و غير مفهومه و لكنها بالعربي تقدر تفهم ايش السؤال يحتاج. ولكن انصح بعدم قرأة العربي الا اذا شفت السؤال طوييييل جدا ومافيه حسابات.

بحاول اليوم ارفع لكم ال 1500 سؤال و برفع لكم عينة من دروس الفيديو. 


و بالتوفيق للجميع


سمير​


----------



## سمير باهبري (16 سبتمبر 2009)

و هذا هو برنامج اللي 1500 سؤال نزله احد الاخوه في احد المواقع

http://www.4shared.com/file/133083486/788fcae3/arab-eng.html



سمير


----------



## mos (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك التجاح فى مدة دراسة غير مسبوقة


----------



## eng_asm (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك أخي سمير
هل تستطيع رفع الدروس للتحميل


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 سبتمبر 2009)

The link does not work


----------



## mustafasas (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## aly_zz (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك على النجاح و ربنا يوفقك كمان و كمان 
ونرجو منك ترسل لنا برنامج 1500 سوال و عروض الفيديو التعليمية ليستفيد منه الجميع و يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## eng_asm (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا اشتريت عروض الفيديو وأعمل الآن على تنزيلها ولكن يا إخوان حجمها كبير جداً لا أدري كيف أرفعها؟
قمت بتنزيل 60% منها حتى الآن حجمها 1.6 جيجا!.
أرجو من أحد الإخوة الذي يستطيع رفعها أن يرسل لي عنوانه على الرسائل الخاصة وسأرسلها له على dvd بعد أن أتم التحميل بإذن الله وبهذا تكون مرفوعة على النت وبمتناول الجميع.


----------



## essa2000eg (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبرووووك يا سمير والى المزيد من التقدم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم
مبارك و عقبالنا
و مشكور على نواياك الطيبة
و لكن أود أن ألفت انتباهك الى أن المعهد يهتم بالجانب الأخلاقي لدى منتسبي المعهد فلا تنشر آية أسئلة أو مراجع أو محاضرات قد اشتريتها بالمجان على المنتدى لأن ذلك يتعارض مع الحقوق الفكرية 
تخيل أنني قرأت بأحد الأسئلة مناقشة حول ابلاغ PMI عن صديق تداول بعض أسئلة الاختبار !!
عموا وددت لفت الانتباه بما أنك قد أصبحت pmp
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## almodather (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخ سمير ان ما حدث معك من توفيق ونجاح لا يحدث كثيرا فهو نعمة لا تهدى الا لمؤمن وهو عطاء ممن يملك لمن يستحق هنيئا لك وبارك اللة لك وسدد خطاك
اتمنى منك ان تعيننى فانا بدات الامر منذ سنة وحتى الان لم اجرؤ دخول الامتحان حيث اننى اعانى نقصا فى الوقت 
لذلك فانى وجدت فى تجربتك الدواء الشافى الذى ابحث عنة فاتمنى منك ان توفر دروس الفيديو والاسئلة وجزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء اما عن التوفيق اتمنى ان يوفقنى اللة للنجاح فهو بالنسبة لى مؤشر لرضا اللة عنى اتمنى ان اكون مثلك جدير بهذا الرضا والتوفيق.
[email protected]


----------



## م/ عمرو فائق (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*ملفات الفيديو*

اين ملفات الفيديو يا اخ سمير انا فى اشد الحاجة اليها


----------



## سمير باهبري (1 أكتوبر 2009)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أخي الكريم
> مبارك و عقبالنا
> و مشكور على نواياك الطيبة
> و لكن أود أن ألفت انتباهك الى أن المعهد يهتم بالجانب الأخلاقي لدى منتسبي المعهد فلا تنشر آية أسئلة أو مراجع أو محاضرات قد اشتريتها بالمجان على المنتدى لأن ذلك يتعارض مع الحقوق الفكرية
> ...


 

اتفق معك 

انا اعلمت عن مكان الشراء و بإمكان من يريد شراء ملفات الفيديو الرجوع للموقع
سعرها 99 دولار و هي برأي من افضل ما رأيت من شرح و وضوح. ولكن اود تنبيه الاخوة ان الشرح لا يفيد من ليس عندهم خبرة عملية بالمشاريع. و سبب انهائي للدراسة بفترة قصيره هو المامي التام بأغلب مواضيع ال pmbok من خلال دراستي الجامعية او من خلال عملي. و على الجانب الاخر فإن الدروس ممتازه لانها تجعلك تفهم كتاب ال pmbok بشكل مترابط.


شكرا على النصيحة

سمير


----------



## ishehata (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ / سمير
مبارك النجاح .. ونريد مساعدتك جزاك الله خير
حاول رفع الإمتحانات مرة آخرى لأن الرابط لايعمل
وحاول رفع الفيديو إن أمكن ذللك

تعاونكم سوف يكون محل شكر وتقدير ... جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس 333 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ سمير/ في البدايه أود أن أبارك لك حصوللك على ال pmp و أشكرك الشكر الجزيل على توضيح الأدوات اللي ممكن تسهل الحصول على أعلى الدرجات وطريقة الحصول عليها.....كم سؤال ولا تهون ....وهو ماهي درجة النجاح وما هي العلامه النهائيه لهذا الأمتحان؟


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك للزميل باهبري
يعني دلوقت حتهبر زيادة حلوة على الراتب، الف مبروك


----------



## أهل الهمة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك
هل الامتحان كان صعبا 
هل هذا يعني عدم قراءة كتاب ريتا


----------



## Eng.Ata (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووك ما شاء الله وعقبالنا


----------



## ishehata (5 أكتوبر 2009)

يا إخوان .. أنا استطعت تنزيل PM PrepCast من الإنترنت ولكن مطلوب كلمة مرور لفك الضغط.
إذا كان أحد عنده كلمة مرور يزودنا بها .. وسوف نزوده بنسخة منها.


----------



## م/ عمرو فائق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ ishehata ماهو الموقع الذى نزلت منة الملفات و هل هو اخر اصدار حيث ان لدى الأصدار السابق


----------



## ahmad01 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
بس ممكن تشرح لنا أكثر عن أماكن إجراء الإمتحانات و تكلفتها بالإمارات إذا عندك فكرة 


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## م/ عمرو فائق (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ملفات الفيديو*

للحصول على ملفات الخاصة ب pm prepcast اتبع الخطوات التالية:
1- يجب ان يكون لديك برنامج i tune
2-ادخل على i tune store الخاص بامريكا و اعمل بحث على pm prepcast ثم اعمل subscribe لة مجانا سوف تظهر لك كل الملفات ثم اختار get it all سوف يبدأالبرنامج فى تنزيل الملفات تباعا


----------



## ishehata (9 أكتوبر 2009)

م. عمرو
حصلت عليهم في Rapidshare ولكن عند محاولة فك الضغط طلب Password
عندك حل لهذا الموضوع .. موفق إن شاء الله


----------



## GEMY86 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك اريد ان استفسر عن شرط 3 سنين خبرة للحصول على الشهادة


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مبروك وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (17 سبتمبر 2012)

yes the link is not work


----------



## mism (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يعني دخلت الامتحان من غير ماتاخد دورة لمدة 36 ساعة في مكان معتمد كشرط الpmi لدخول الامتحان اصلا


----------

